# Stihl 250 or 250c?



## SKIN052 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking to buy a saw for home use. Will be cutting up about 6 cord a year, delivered in 8' lengths so I just have to cut to size. I will probably be cutting about 2 cord myself on my spare time. Like the Stihl 250 but what does the 250c offer? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 13, 2010)

Probably has the quick chain adjuster and maybe the easy start? Both seem like additions a normal cutter would not need, but if for some reason the operator has an issue with pulling a saw starter then maybe it would be worthwhile. I have heard the quick chain adjuster does work well, but I have never had a problem with the normal chain adjustment on stihl saws.


----------



## bsticks (Apr 13, 2010)

I just picked up an MS250, works great and does the job flawlessly. If you are on a budget like I am, go to ebay and try your luck for a used one. There are plenty out MS250's out there.

Good luck,
bsticks


----------



## smokinj (Apr 13, 2010)

C stands for comfort on the stihl saws


----------



## Chuck Pearson (Apr 13, 2010)

The first easy-start on my MS250 failed after about four cords and the second one failed after about 1 cord.  I went back to the normal pull start.  I found the easy-start put uneven effort on my shoulder.  Even if you are willing to risk the low reliability, you should try it out and see if it really reduces shoulder strain.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 13, 2010)

Chuck Pearson said:
			
		

> The first easy-start on my MS250 failed after about four cords and the second one failed after about 1 cord.  I went back to the normal pull start.  I found the easy-start put uneven effort on my shoulder.  Even if you are willing to risk the low reliability, you should try it out and see if it really reduces shoulder strain.



Really good to know, maybe the topic of my thread should read, Which Saw should I buy? Toss up between Stihl and Jonsered 45 - 50 cc range


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 13, 2010)

Can you swing a 2153 price wise? If not, the 250 will be just fine for your application.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 13, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Can you swing a 2153 price wise? If not, the 250 will be just fine for your application.


Maybe so, did not see one at the dealer today though. I like the 250  but it is a little light and I will be doing a fair bit of cutting from a sawhorse so a little heavy actually helps.


----------



## Smokey Bear (Apr 14, 2010)

I've had the MS 250 C-BE for about a year and I really like it.


----------



## Tony H (Apr 14, 2010)

I have the 250 and it's not hard to start , cuts pretty well with stuff up into the 16"-20" range but is a bit under powered for doing more than a cut here and there on 24" and larger stuff. If you will be getting or have acess to a bigger saw the 250 will work great if this will be your only saw maybe for an extra 30.00-40.00 the next larger size would be worth looking at.


----------



## John_M (Apr 14, 2010)

Smokey Bear +1. 

The easy to adjust chain and easy-to-start features are excellent additions to an excellent saw. The key to successfully using the Easy Start feature is to pull the start cord slowly and easily. If you are trying to start an Easy Start saw the same way you start any other saw you are doing it incorrectly. Read and follow the instructions in the owner's manual for using the Easy Start feature. My right shoulder had rotator cuff surgery a few years ago and the Easy Start feature on my MS250 places no strain at all on that shoulder. It is a great advance in saw starting especially for those of use who are getting "long in the tooth". Best Wishes, John_M


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 14, 2010)

John_M said:
			
		

> Smokey Bear +1.
> 
> The easy to adjust chain and easy-to-start features are excellent additions to an excellent saw. The key to successfully using the Easy Start feature is to pull the start cord slowly and easily. If you are trying to start an Easy Start saw the same way you start any other saw you are doing it incorrectly. Read and follow the instructions in the owner's manual for using the Easy Start feature. My right shoulder had rotator cuff surgery a few years ago and the Easy Start feature on my MS250 places no strain at all on that shoulder. It is a great advance in saw starting especially for those of use who are getting "long in the tooth". Best Wishes, John_M



I guess my only concerns are that it is a bit light for mostly junking wood into rounds. Also if the easy start breaks, can I still get the saw started?


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 14, 2010)

If you can find a 2153 or a 346XP they will be a little heavier and far superior to the 250.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 14, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> If you can find a 2153 or a 346XP they will be a little heavier and far superior to the 250.



those saws are 500+ now its time to look at 60 cc saws! lol


----------



## webie (Apr 14, 2010)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> John_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes if the easy start breaks you can still get it started with the electric starter , ( What  :ahhh:  )
 Really your like the rest of us with a regular starter , going to go and fix it .


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 14, 2010)

webie said:
			
		

> SKIN052 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The quick start makes me feel a little uneasy. Fancy but just something else to break......smart ass, lol.


----------



## zzr7ky (Apr 14, 2010)

I went with a Makita 6401 (Dolmar) from Home Depot and have gotten excellent ervice from it.  It you're not walking all over the woods the weight isn't bad and the Saw cruises though bucking.  

You probably don't need this large a saw but it is very solid for this application.  I have <$300 in the saw.

ATB, 
Mike


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 14, 2010)

Went with the 250, I'll let you know my thoughts in a few weeks.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 17, 2010)

Just went out and cut half a cord to give the saw a try. Very impressed, nice and light yet plenty of power for me. Now 5 1/2 cord left to go!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2010)

Where the saw at in the pic?


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 17, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Where the saw at in the pic?


Put it to bed for the day, next time I will add her in. Really happy though. Starts nice and easy, happy I did not pay more for the easy start option. Plus the chain adjustment was very simple. All around great saw for my needs. Seems like a very small saw so I had my doubts.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 17, 2010)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My 192t will go through my wood so I bet the 250 got to be good for those log loads!


----------



## FireAnt (Apr 18, 2010)

I have been using my 250 most of the time now. I pull the 360 out for the bigger pieces.


----------

